
Kanye West Declares War on the Pirate Bay - FiloSottile
https://torrentfreak.com/kanye-west-declares-war-on-the-pirate-bay-160218/
======
sbierwagen
Blogspam, with light original commentary. Source is
[http://hollywoodlife.com/2016/02/17/kanye-west-angry-
album-l...](http://hollywoodlife.com/2016/02/17/kanye-west-angry-album-leaked-
online-life-of-pablo-being-pirated/)

